# CMA Machines - Green water



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

OK so at work (Costa's) we have 2 machines. The past couple of days I've been back flushing and when I rinse there seems to be water with a green tinge coming out of it? The espresso tastes OK but I'm a bit concerned about this after color.

Any ideas what it might be?

thanks


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

I think I now maybe have an answer, pretty much the next day the machine started flashing up with change water filter so I suspect that is it. just gotta get an engineer to come do it now!


----------

